# JAVAFX zweites Fenster öffnen



## platofan23 (7. Okt 2018)

Ich habe mir eine JavaFXAnwendung selber geschrieben. Es handelt sich um ein Chatclient-Server mit Login davor. Wie gesagt hab ich das mit JavaFX gemacht, aber nun habe ich das Problem, dass ich erst ein Loginfenster öffnen will und wenn die Daten von dem Login stimmen dann den Chatclient. Die Daten kommen richtig an und mir fehlt nur noch das zweite Fenster zu öffnen, aber hier ist das Problem. Ich weiß ich nicht wie und wo ich, dass dann öffnen soll? Hat jemand vielleicht eine Idee?

Meine Dateien habe ich folgendem Link gespeichert:
https://we.tl/t-S3WhqqMkcE

Also ich will nun, dass nach der Loginüberprüfung der Chatclient geöffnet wird. Würde mich über Hilfe sehr freuen =)


----------



## mihe7 (7. Okt 2018)

Du brauchst halt eine neue Stage:

```
import javafx.application.*;
import javafx.scene.*;
import javafx.scene.control.Button;
import javafx.stage.*;

public class Test extends Application {

    @Override
    public void start(Stage stage) {
        Button button = new Button("Neues Fenster");
        button.setOnAction(e -> {
            Stage newStage = new Stage();
            Test anotherTest = new Test();
            anotherTest.start(newStage);
        });

        stage.setScene(new Scene(button, 200, 100));
        stage.show();
    }
}
```


----------



## platofan23 (7. Okt 2018)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Habe es nun so gemacht und es funktioniert =). Mein Problem war einfach, dass ich nicht wusst, dass die zweite Stage außerhlab der start methode ausgeführt werden kann


----------

